# Im still waiting for my Rebate.



## vid53 (Dec 14, 2002)

I purchased the HR10-250 and a R10 and sent in my recepts to get a $300.00 rebate. All I have gotten so far is the $100 rebate. Still waiting on my $200 rebate for my HR10-250. The coupon I sent in said up to a $300 limit per household. Has anyone else had any problems?

Thanks Vid53


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

I have not heard about a $300 rebate. In fact, that sounds generous. Anyhow, if you really did get that, call retention. I got an instant rebate when my $100 rebate never showed in the mail.


----------



## Jim Abbett (Nov 6, 2005)

Call retention and complain.

When I did, they gave me the $200 rebate instead of the $100 rebate I was supposed to get. I didn't complain one bit. Really!


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

Want your rebate, now? 

Send a letter to DTV (registered, attn: General Council) and tell them that you made your purchase on the basis of a $XXX rebate and that without the rebate they have not upheld their part of the contract. As a result, you expect to see any reference to a service commitment removed from your next bill or you will contact both your local DA and the FTC. 

Got mine yesterday, 5 business days after I made the threat! 

It's probably best if you have a proof of receipt for the rebate request as well as a copy of all documents sent in support of the rebate (which I had).


----------



## vid53 (Dec 14, 2002)

I just got an e-mail from directv and they will credit the $200 to my account.Seems like the sqeaky wheel gets the grease (money)?

Thanks for the feedback
Vid53


----------



## Karpa (May 11, 2002)

vid53 said:


> I just got an e-mail from directv and they will credit the $200 to my account.Seems like the sqeaky wheel gets the grease (money)?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback
> Vid53


Did you initiate the conversation with an e-mail? If so, who did you e-mail?

Thanks


----------



## miss_my_utv (Sep 29, 2005)

TheBigDogs said:


> Want your rebate, now?
> 
> Send a letter to DTV (registered, attn: General Council) and tell them that you made your purchase on the basis of a $XXX rebate and that without the rebate they have not upheld their part of the contract. As a result, you expect to see any reference to a service commitment removed from your next bill or you will contact both your local DA and the FTC.
> 
> ...


...or you could save yourself all the trouble and (like others have said) just call retention (not the regular customer service reps). They can tell you if the paperwork is in their system, and if things are mucked up, just ask and they will likely credit the rebate amount to your account. It's worked for me and apparently many others.

Unless you enjoy "playing lawyer" when it's not really necessary, of course...


----------



## vid53 (Dec 14, 2002)

I just went on the directv web site under "contact us" and told them my problem.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

I got a $200 instant rebate and I also received my $200 check today.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I received a $100 check when I was supposed to get a $200 one, called CSR last night and they gave me a $100 credit.


----------



## vid53 (Dec 14, 2002)

Well they stuck it to me!! 
As you can see in my earlier post they told me they would credit my account for $200 within 3-5 days. Well I got an e-mail stating that I have to resubmit my rebate because THEY only processed it for a $100 dollars. I think I have an Idea why this is going on. My rebate coupon stated one $100 rebate for the HR10 and one $200 rebate For the HR10-250. Up to $300 dollars per account. When I looked at other rebates they never said up to $300.Thats why I think they made a mistake and want us to have a hard time getting our money. Now they say I will have to wait 6-8 weeks again. Thats typical Directv CRAP!!

Good Luck to all of you
Vid53


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I sent in my $150 rebate info in December 2005 and still don't have it. Tivo has lost my business now!


----------



## jeffloby (Nov 27, 2005)

I sent mine in on January 15th and received it this past Thursday. About 7-8 weeks. It was the 200.00 rebate.


----------



## diagoro (Jul 2, 2004)

I had the same problem and called retention. The rep said there was no record of my rebate being received (thought it was sent on December 28). He gave me a $200 credit and made me promise not to cash the rebate if it were to arrive. Oddly enough it arrived two days later!

Either way...a surprise. Odd when it wasn't even in their system.


----------



## bigcat400 (Sep 1, 2005)

Whats the mailing address for this?



TheBigDogs said:


> Want your rebate, now?
> 
> Send a letter to DTV (registered, attn: General Council) and tell them that you made your purchase on the basis of a $XXX rebate and that without the rebate they have not upheld their part of the contract. As a result, you expect to see any reference to a service commitment removed from your next bill or you will contact both your local DA and the FTC.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigcat400 (Sep 1, 2005)

I am extremely pis*d. They sent me a letter saying I am not eligible for the rebate. It does not say the reason. Called retention, and they told me their system does not show why it was rejected, they asked me to re-send a rebate form... WTF? Do I need to keep calling retention? I'd like to send a letter too.. What address should I use?



bigcat400 said:


> Whats the mailing address for this?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I got the reject letter and then one week later the rebate check showed up in the mail. 

I would wait a while and if still no check, call retention and don't mention the reject and insist on a direct credit to your account.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Got $100 instead of the $200 rebate yesterday, called retention and got the other $100 credited to my DirecTV account yesterday. Retention works!


----------



## jazzsax (Feb 23, 2006)

Can someone tell me where I can get a copy of the rebate pdf? I bought before 3/1 but didn't get the rebate paper.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

jazzsax said:


> Can someone tell me where I can get a copy of the rebate pdf? I bought before 3/1 but didn't get the rebate paper.


http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/dvr_rebate_form.pdf


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

mailed rebate 1/31, received $200 rebate 3/10. You guys with all the problems had me worried.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Mailed my rebate form in on 2/15/06 for $300. I received a $100 rebate today 3/21. Called retention and they said I will not get anymore back. Since my start price was $399 and she gave me an instant credit of $200 after the $399, my net was $199 + S/H + tax therefore I do not qualify for anymore rebates. These charges are consistent with my bill. I know many had the start price of $599, but I guess I was lucky (on the third call).


----------



## bigcat400 (Sep 1, 2005)

anybody knows the address to send this letter to?



TheBigDogs said:


> Want your rebate, now?
> 
> Send a letter to DTV (registered, attn: General Council) and tell them that you made your purchase on the basis of a $XXX rebate and that without the rebate they have not upheld their part of the contract. As a result, you expect to see any reference to a service commitment removed from your next bill or you will contact both your local DA and the FTC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

Why can't they get it right!?

Sent in my rebate on 2/22 for the $200 HD Receiver rebate (HR10-250) and just received a check today for $100 instead! I called retention, and the CSR put me on hold for 5 min. while she checked into this. When she got back on the line, she told me she had contacted the rebate department via email (???) while I was on hold , and that the response was that they (the rebate dept.) would do a verification and $100 would be credited to my account within 10 days.

When I asked her to please give me an instant $100 credit to my account she said she was not authorized to do that. Go figure. CSR roulette... what a PITA!


----------



## bigcat400 (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, just before sending the letter, I decided to call one last time. But instead of calling retention, I called the regular line. I got a nice CSR on the line, explained the entire situation again, and after a while she agreed to credit my account with $200.

WOW... I guess it's a matter of keep trying. 3 calls to retention did not get me anywhere. I believe retention only works if you are out of contract, which is not my case. I am locked up until end of 2007.



bigcat400 said:


> anybody knows the address to send this letter to?


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

I got my HD-DVR on 2/27. Got it for $415 - upon activation I got a $250 credit on my bill from the retention department. I then sent in my $200 rebate request on 2/28. Yesterday I received my rebate checks. Directv sent me a $200 and a $100 check. $100 more than I expected. Less than one month to get the rebate. So when all was said ad done, I ended up making $135 on this deal.


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

cpgny9 said:


> Directv sent me a $200 and a $100 check. $100 more than I expected...


Hey!! That $100 check is mine!!!


----------



## wjg (Dec 7, 2004)

Sent mine in on March 15th and received it yesterday, April 1. I was very surprised that it got here that quickly.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I received my $200 rebate today, check dated 3/29. I sent mine in around the middle of March. The HR10-250 was bought before the new leasing program went into affect and activated 2/23.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

They must be getting their act together in the rebate department. I sent in for my $200 one on March 10th or so and I just recieved it today, check dated March 29th as well.


----------



## dogdoctor (Feb 20, 2006)

Mailed mine on the March 20th Certified Mail. Got the 200 check today with a check date of March 31rst. That's cutting the check 11 days after the rebate was mailed. That so beats 4-6 weeks and all the lost in the mail complaints by some folks. One thing is for sure, my wife is extremely happy it is here so it better not bounce at the bank.


----------



## i_be_broke (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm in the same boat as dogdoctor. I sent out the rebate form + statement right after my most recent bill (mid-March) using regular first class mail. Check is dated 3/31, received it 4/6. Just about 2 weeks.

For those having trouble, it might have helped that I was 'in the system'. I did the whole "I'm thinking about HD" talk with customer retention early Feburary. I activated it late February (2/25), and recieved all the necessary forms at the same time as my billing statement.


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

Wirelezz said:


> Why can't they get it right!?
> 
> Sent in my rebate on 2/22 for the $200 HD Receiver rebate (HR10-250) and just received a check today (3/23/06) for $100 instead! I called retention, and the CSR put me on hold for 5 min. while she checked into this. When she got back on the line, she told me she had contacted the rebate department via email (???) while I was on hold , and that the response was that they (the rebate dept.) would do a verification and $100 would be credited to my account within 10 days.
> 
> When I asked her to please give me an instant $100 credit to my account she said she was not authorized to do that. Go figure. CSR roulette... what a PITA!


Update:

Well it turned out the remaining $100 D* owed me was not credited to my account. Instead a second $100 check arrived in the mail yesterday (4/6/06). This after 2 more calls to D*. The 1st CSR I spoke with obviously didn't have a clue. So all in all it took six weeks from mail in date 'till the second check arrived. The second check was accompanied with a nice letter of apology. Apology accepted DTV!! 

As the old saying goes: "All's well that ends well!" :up:


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I mailed mine off yesterday.

Fingers crossed.


phox


----------



## RonMan (Feb 1, 2006)

Got mine yesterday! I sent it off about 3 weeks ago. Final price just under $200.00. Woohooo  I never get this luck.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

got mine in 30 days, pleasant surprise.


----------



## Mikehdtv (Feb 18, 2004)

Got mine in aprox 1 month after mailing. :up:


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Sent certified mail, signed on 3/27. Got rebate in mail today 4/10...


----------



## Texceo (Mar 11, 2003)

got mine in 3 weeks time


----------



## Calla (Mar 4, 2006)

I bought my HR10-250 from 6th Ave. on 2/28 and activated it on 3/7. I was told at that time it would not show as a leased receiver on my account. Got my bill today and of course, it show it as being leased. Called and got it switched to owned without too much hassle. I'm getting ready to send in my rebate form and am concerned there will be a problem because the DTV statement showing "activation of Directv services" (per the rebate form instructions) shows that receiver as being leased. Anyone think there will be a problem getting my $200.00 rebate? (I have 3 receivers total on the account, two of them show "additional receiver" on the statement). Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I have the same problem.
3 phone calls changing it to owned, it keeps changing back.

First bill with the new reciever on it showed leased, I must have called after the bill was sent, online statement shows owned again though.

I sent my rebate off last week.

I scratched off "leased" and wrote "owned",
then made sure I circled and highlited the date on the 6ave confirmation email and packing slip 
(I sent both, so no question on when I bought it, Feb 23rd)

I guess I'll find out around May 1st.


phox


----------



## Calla (Mar 4, 2006)

I like the way you handled it, think I'll do the same and send it certified - people seem to be getting a quick response when they do that. 


Thanks for the input...

Calla


----------



## lineman55 (Dec 15, 2005)

After waiting several months for rebate to appear Direct TV sent me letter letting me know I was not eligilble fo rebate ( they said it was a replacement unit I got from them ) that was not the case I purchased it on-line. Well after just 2 emails I got a 200.00 credit on my account. Perhaps they are getting better. It took me 3 months to get my 5.00 monthly credit posted on my account that I was promised by a retention specialist. Done deal


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

I bought a HR10 in Sep and I got the $200.00 rebate 6 weeks later. I bought a regular DirecTV DVR in Feb and I received a rebate rejection letter today saying I was not eligible. I called a CSR at D* and he says that the letter was sent in error and that my $100.00 rebate is in their system and should be on its way soon. We shall see.....


----------



## kjmorris (Feb 14, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> I have the same problem.
> 3 phone calls changing it to owned, it keeps changing back.
> 
> First bill with the new reciever on it showed leased, I must have called after the bill was sent, online statement shows owned again though.
> ...


Same issue for me. I called and they first argued that I got the unit from them. Then I asked for a fax number so I can send him a copy of my reciept from weaknees. They finally agreed to switch back to owned. Who knows if I'll get the rebate since the bill I sent said leased. Forgot to scratch it out and say owned. Dangit...


----------



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

I sent mine by Certified Mail on March 24th. I got confirmation they received on 29th and I received my check today.


----------



## charlesfromage (Sep 9, 2004)

I've been waiting since December for my rebate. I think it's officially "lost".

Sorry to bug everyone, but where can I find the new retention number? I've search Google and the site dozens of ways, but only come up with the old 1-800-600-8977 number.

Thanks!


----------



## jazzsax (Feb 23, 2006)

I sent mine in the middle of March and just got the $200 last week. So it was about 3-4 weeks. No certified or anything like that.


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

charlesfromage said:


> ... where can I find the new retention number? I've search Google and the site dozens of ways, but only come up with the old 1-800-600-8977 number.Thanks!


Here 'ya go... Good luck! :up: 
800-824-9081


----------



## michad (Sep 9, 2002)

After being declined the $200 rebate 10 days ago, I complained with the directv.com feedback option and today the rebate showed up.

I'm pleased.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I also got a rebate on teh 10th. IT was about 3 weeks after I sent it in. Probably the best time for any rebate I've ever done.

I also had to get the leasing thing changed. You have to talk to the "access card dept", they are the only ones that can do it. The CSR should know to transfer you to them, but you can alsways just ask up front.


----------



## charlesfromage (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for the number, Wirelezz! I called and the rep quite happily credited my account with a $200 service credit! Love this board.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

They must have had a big mailing of checks last week! I sent my rebate form in after receiving the March bill and got the check yesterday. Not too bad - total of just over $200 for an HD-Tivo.


----------



## wjg (Dec 7, 2004)

As reported, I got my rebate in less than a month. BUT, I got my D* bill last week and they STILL have me down for a lease. I called them for the 3rd time and was assured that they will change the billing not to reflect a lease.

IT'S MY BOX, DUDE !!!


----------



## rizen88 (Apr 21, 2006)

CRUD! Ok so I got screwed on my rebate, I purchased and activated BEFORE that november 25 for other markets date(bought november 11 activated 18th), got the ineligible letter so I called they told me since I activated on the 18th I was ineligible, but when I bought the receiver I was told there was the 200$ rebate, i'm like just furious right now talking to customer service.

First some lady didnt know what I was talking about and she saw in the notes it said I wasnt eligible for some 100$ rebate so she gave me a 100$ credit, then sends me to another rep, he tells me I am not eligible and that I can keep the 100$ credit even though I should not be getting it, its so stupid they sold me the HD DVR and told me that I would be eligible for that rebate but dangit for all my argueing tonight I only got 100$ back, and that was just by sheer mistake. So am I screwed or should I call back? The 2nd rep kept telling me if I take it to his manager or any higher they would take that 100$ back for sure and I would end up with nothing! What should I do?


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

Bought an HR10-250 and got my rebate in less than 30 days totaling $300.00 Got two separate checks; 1 for $100 and 1 for $200.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Got mine today, sent it off on 4-5, 15 days not too shabby.

Only $200 though, that makes it $239 for the box, not bad.
Add in the 3 free months of the "incredible" D* HD package, whoo hoo.

Who knows, maybe another $100 is still coming.



phox


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

The rebate on the 250 is only supposed to be $200 isn't it? The other $100 rebate is supposed to be for the standard DVR or the non DVR HD reciever IIRC. If you recieved $300 for just the 250 you got quite a deal!


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Well this is very intersting.. about 2 weeks after I received my $200 rebate I just received another $100 rebate for $300 total.. I think this is an error on DTVs part but I"m not complaining!


----------

